# Republican Senator Suggests Possibility Of Bush Impeachment



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Republican Senator Suggests Possibility Of Bush Impeachment*

(thinkprogress.org) 
According to a new report in Esquire magazine, Sen. Chuck Hagel (R-NE) has suggested that Congress may consider the impeachment of President Bush before his term ends.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, for a minute there I thought you said "republican senator"...then I saw it was Chuck Hagel (R, Fwance). "Fwench Republic" is not the same as "Republican".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(thinkprogress.org)

What an asswipe org.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

hahahahahaaa Harry


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

nice


----------

